# HS1132 hydrostatic fluid level question.



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I picked up a used HS1132 and in the process of getting it ready for the winter.
Right now going through a few issues, an engine rpm problem I posted on another thread and just yesterday noticed the hydrostatic fluid reservoir level dropping.

The machine had been sitting around for a few months since I got it home with the oil level at the correct level inside the cup. I moved the machine around around quite a bit in the last few weeks to work on it and yesterday as I was working on the carb, I noticed there was no fluid in the reservoir anymore, I opened up the top, took out the rubber bladder and can see the fluid level has dropped down to the top of the tube connecting the reservoir cup, at least I think that's where it is. I don't see any leaks on the ground or near the machine.
The temperature in the last few weeks also began to swing down towards freezing at night. But I don't believe that would cause this.

Anyone have any ideas?

Also, is there a substitute for the honda special hydrostatic fluid that anyone
had success with? The stuff is actually quite pricy and only sold in 12 oz bottles.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They are kind of known for leaks at the output axle seals.

Read this thread and get a bit familiar with the system.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html

I'd only use Genuine Honda fluid.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Check that overfill bladder to see if there is any fluid in there, sometimes it overflows into that bladder. 

If you dont see any spills around the machine then you should be good, just top it off with OEM HST fluid, there is no substitute for the Honda HST fluid, I wish there was as I had to buy a good $100 or so dollars of 12 oz bottles last year when I had to replace the HST fluid in my brother H3013 lawn mower. 

Partspak has good price on a 12 oz bottle, you only need one and its good to have one in the shed just in case you ever need to top off the HST. 

Honda 08208-HST01 Fluid, HST (12 oz); New # 08208-HST02

If you ever tip the machine into its service position i.e. tipped all the way to the front and sitting on auger housing then you might have lost some fluid as the fluid reservoir isnt really fully sealed due to the way the bleed bladder sits in the cup. When you put the cover back on, make sure that the bladder's lip sit flush on the reservoir lip and when you put the cap back on do not over tighten it as that will deform the rubber bladder. Just tighten it snug.


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

That black bladder cup does have some fluid in it, a few drops. But it has no holes that I can see on the bottom, so I don't know how the fluid got in there. I did noticed the bladder was all twisted when I first inspected it after I got it home. The previous owner might have not put it on properly. Ok, I'll order up some honda juice for the tranny. Thanks for the tips.


JnC said:


> Check that overfill bladder to see if there is any fluid in there, sometimes it overflows into that bladder.
> 
> If you dont see any spills around the machine then you should be good, just top it off with OEM HST fluid, there is no substitute for the Honda HST fluid, I wish there was as I had to buy a good $100 or so dollars of 12 oz bottles last year when I had to replace the HST fluid in my brother H3013 lawn mower.
> 
> ...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

There are two notches on the lip of the bladder that let the overflow fluid in.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda used to sell a one-quart bottle of HST fluid, and it came packaged (to the dealer) with two bottles. 
Back in those days, Honda sold riding mowers, lawn tractors, and even a compact diesel tractor in the USA, all offered an HST, so providing big quart bottles made sense. 

Today, most HSTs are those in Honda mowers, and even with all the new HST 2-stage machines, they don't hold very much HST fluid. So, the only size Honda sells today is part number 08208-HST02 = 12 ounce bottle, list price $12.58.

Some dealers may still have the larger quart bottle version it is part number 08208-HST01.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone on ebay was selling quarts a few weeks ago, NOS (New Old Stock).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252536573166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------

